# Shark fishing in mid March



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will be going to the Quintana area for spring break and was wondering how the shark fishing will be from the shore? And if so what kind of baits can I use? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't even bother to fish for sharks until May or June, but you can catch some nice sandbars in March with fresh sheephead dropped 400yds to 600yds out.


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm gonna be on the beach so might as well try, good thing I got a new reel with 1800 yards of line. So sheepshead will be my best bet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Fresh is best. We have caught sandbars on whiting, mullet, stingrays, and sheepshead. Big fresh whiting is hard for them to resist especially butterflied


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will try to find a way to get some fresh bait and try to break in some new reels, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Take a small reel and buy some dead shrimp. Toss it into the first gut with a small hook and pyramid weight and you should be able to catch some good fresh whiting to put on your big reel.


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll try that for bait, and hopefully a good dinner! I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

alka144 said:


> Fresh is best. We have caught sandbars on whiting, mullet, stingrays, and sheepshead. Big fresh whiting is hard for them to resist especially butterflied


Agreed, will also add barley keeper black drum to that list of good baits for sandbar sharks. Sheeepshead is my favorite bait for sandbars from the beach. 
If using whitting use theme whole, keep them as large as you can. Going to be a lot of sting rays out there at the same time as the sandbars and whitting is like crack to stingrays. You will spend most of the day screwing around with stingrays in the spring if not careful.


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have honestly never caught a black drum, as common as they are! So if I can't whiting it will be a must for sharks? I don't mind stingrays as I will freeze them for bait later on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

From what I am seeing the water temp is about 52-54 degrees right now. That cold front really brought the temps down. Typically, the sandbars won't start being active until around 58 degrees. Water temp has never stopped me from going fishing though. Keep an eye on the water temps at http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov.


----------

